# Now and a look back ten years



## pancake (Nov 26, 2009)

*Deleted*


----------



## FoXS (Nov 4, 2009)

not fine








by the way, who is "you"?


----------



## pancake (Nov 26, 2009)

*Pruned*


----------



## whatisthis (Feb 27, 2009)

I really enjoyed reading those posts. I can especially relate to the post about your mom. Growing up we always "put on a happy face" and pretended that everything was perfect. Thanks for posting. . interesting read.


----------



## pancake (Nov 26, 2009)

*Pruned*


----------



## pancake (Nov 26, 2009)

*Deleted*


----------

